# Hi-Lo



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone had or been around Hi-Lo campers...Pros /cons /any info...from guys I trust..Googled lots already


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Not sure what type of parks you plan to visit but some nicer parks prohibit hi-lo's. The one we stay at in Port A does this.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

It almost impossible to cool them in the Texas heat. No insulation.


----------



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

We've had two Hi-Lo's and were never told we could not stay at any park we wanted to use. We stayed at the Disneyworld, Topsail Hill Park in Destin and many others. Mabe things have changed as we sold our last one 6 or 7 years ago. I don't think they are still making them and haven't for a while. We also never had an issue with cooling them in Texas summer weather. With that said, they do come with maintenance issues, but most campers do. They have cables and electric motors to raise and lower them and I always had concern on what to do if the system did not function properly. Also like another observer noted there is insulation issues- not on the roof but at the joint where the camper top part goes up and down, there is a foam like flange that does not seal completely particularly after it has be used a few years. A positive is they are much easier to tow when lowered they have less wind resistance. If you get one be sure you have all cabinet doors and drawers in the correct position or else when you lower it you will hear a cracking noise- yikes broke a drawer or door.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I have owned 2, and they both gave me great service. I had no issues other that general maintenence. It has been a long time since I owned one, so not sure how they became towards the end of their being in business. I never had an issue with heating/cooling and I loved the way they trailered...very little wind resistance.


----------

